# Windows 10 installation bricht nach 22% ab



## Southkenny (3. August 2015)

Windows 10 will einfah nicht auf meinen Pc. Versuche ichs normal mit dem windows update, startet er nichtmal die installation sondern bringt nach ewigem runterladen einen Fehler(hab gerade nicht im kopf welchen, da ich den Update verlauf nach anleitung immer lösche, weil das ja angeblich fehler verursachen kann). Mit Media Creation tool kommt es zwar meistens zum start der installation, allerdings bricht die schon nach rund 20% ab und ich seh nur ein Fenster mit dem Hinweis das bei der installation ein fehler aufgetreten ist, ohne weitere Infos, im Windows Update steht dann auch keine Fehlermeldung. Ich habe Windows 8.1. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen kann und wie ich windows 10 endlich installiert bekomm?

Fehlermeldung ist folgende:
Ein Problem ist aufgetreten
Fehler bei Installtion von Windows 10

Kein Fehlercode, keine weiteren Infos. wtf?
grüße

Mein Laptop Acer Aspire V5-573G (kein DVD Laufwerk)


----------



## Yan04 (3. August 2015)

Hatte auch so ein Problem.
Hab dann Windows 8.1 komplett neu installiert und dann ging das Upgrade.
War zwar etwas umständlich, aber hat funktioniert.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2015)

Welche Hardware? 

Genug Platz auf C:\ frei?


----------



## Southkenny (3. August 2015)

Die größe von C ist etwas seltsam mit den Updates. Normalerweiße ist aber 15Gb frei. Der Laptop ist erst zwei Jahre alt. Acer Aspire V5-573G.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2015)

Bei dem Upgrade werden ja erst die Dateien heruntergeladen und dann neben das alte System kopiert. Es sollten mindestens 20 GB frei sein.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. August 2015)

Habe dasselbe Problem. 
Egal ob ich Win 10 per "Windows Update" installieren will oder per heruntergeladener Installation mittels "Upgrade-Tool". 

Es ist weder eine informative Fehlermeldung noch irgendwas im Ereignisprotokollzu finden 

Eine komplette Neuinstallation komm ja leider aufgrund meiner OEM-Version von Lenovo nicht infrage.
Wirklich gut gemacht Microsoft


----------



## Southkenny (3. August 2015)

Dann schau ich mal wo ich noch 5 Gb herzauber...


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2015)

Eventuell ein paar Programme deinstallieren. Oder unter Rechtsklick auf C:\ -> Eigenschaften -> Bereinigen -> Systemdateien bereinigen etwas Datenmüll entfernen.


----------



## DerArmordesTodes (6. August 2015)

Habe leider genau das selbe Problem. Bei mir sind jedoch auf Laufwerk C:\ noch ganze 380 GB frei.


----------



## Rezam (6. August 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...400323-windows-10-update-mit-samsung-ssd.html

Eventuell hilft das ja weiter.


----------



## Southkenny (8. August 2015)

Habe bis 19GB freigeräumt und immernoch das selbe Problem, bei 22% bricht die Installation ab. Sollte also nich am Platz liegen.
Ich würde gerne mal versuchen es von einem USB stick zu installieren, aber den Stick erkennt der beim starten, nach dem erstellen mit dem Media Creation Tool, natürlich nicht als Bootdevice. Das Problem hatte ich schon bei der Windows 8 installation, mit dem Microsoft tool ging es nicht, ich musste dann Rufus nehemen, weis aber nicht mehr genau wieso. Hatte irgendwas mit dem Uefi modus zu tun.


----------

